# Next 'Jackass' pic aimed squarely at Web



## Big Don (Dec 12, 2007)

*Next 'Jackass' pic aimed squarely at Web*

The Hollywood Reporter
By Andrew Wallenstein 
Dec 13, 2007
   Excerpt:

"Jackass Number Two"

      The "Jackass" gang is about to attempt its most audacious stunt yet: online-first movie distribution.

 In a radical departure from the traditional movie business model, Paramount Pictures Digital Entertainment and MTV New Media are co-producing "Jackass 2.5," a sequel to its two-time boxoffice hit that will skip multiplexes entirely.

 Instead, "2.5" will be offered online for free over a two-week span beginning Dec. 19 courtesy of Blockbuster and its new online property Movielink


----------



## Big Don (Dec 12, 2007)

A   brilliant idea! See it free for the first two weeks, after that pay for it. This will be the first time in _years_ I've seen a movie in its first two weeks of release.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 19, 2007)

OK. I watched it. 
There was some good stuff there, but, really, not enough for a theatrical release...but, for free, totally worth the money I spent.
The bit with WeeMan in the rodeo ring being just OWNED by little 90 pound calves was hilarious.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 20, 2007)

Wait....they're doing jacckas stunts online?

Like what?  Using Internet Explorer on a PC with no anti virus, no firewall and no spyware protection, and then clicking on spam emails in Micro$oft Outhouse?

Dunno if that would sell....thats a "day in the life of an IT guy".


or are the going to do lawnmover jousting and video the resulting hillarious hijinks?


----------

